# LED Dimmer strobing off load side of motion sensor



## AliSparks353 (May 31, 2021)

Hello to all hope you had a nice weekend!
This is my first post so bare with me. 

I am working on some landscape lighting and it consists of a 120v dimmable stringer light, 120v motion sensor, regular switch, a dimmer switch for my 120v lights and some low voltage landscape lights.

My original set up was my power running to my first switch and from the first switch I ran a 4 conductor to a octagon box(two of the wires are my bond and my ground conductors). From my octagon box I had my motion sensor, my low voltage TX for the low voltage lighting, and my stringer lights all connected accordingly as you can imagine and it worked perfectly (I could have the option of turning on the switch if I have company over and it's a party outside, or if I wanted my dog to go outside at night the motion sensor would engage and I wouldn't have to go outside and would shut off in the time setting I provided)

After installing everything I realized the lights were too bright and I wanted to dim the lights incase neighbors complained. So what I did was I added a dimmer switch in line before my stringer lights and now they strobe on and off at full brightness for a bout 2-4 seconds and then go to the preferred dimmer setting if my motion sensor is activated or if I decide to turn on the main switch (I keep the dimmer switch always in the closed position because I'm literally just using it to dim the lights and for that purpose only. I only ran a 3 conductor to the dimmer switch. Also there is no neutral on my dimmer switch.


Now I checked the specs of the stringer and the bulb from the website and they said the bulbs are dimmable (ST19 LED) so my only option is that it could possibly be the dimmer switch is not compatible. it's the Lutron Toggler dimmer switch and the string lights are from feit electric. Or I have a lemon 🍋 OR I might have messed up doing something or if there's any advice someone can give me I would appreciate it!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Are you an electrician? This site is only for electricians.


----------



## AliSparks353 (May 31, 2021)

Yeah fully licensed 309A


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Not 100% clear on how you wired this. If past the 1st switch you brought 4 wires, bond, neutral, switched leg and hot, and used that hot and neutral to feed your motion sensor, and the red MS switched leg to marry back up to the switched leg from the switch - you should end up with a neutral and a switched hot that is switched by either/or at a full 120 volts to now feed your dimmer to the LED stringers. 

I'm assuming you know you can't have the toggle dimmer as the actual "1st switch" and that you can't feed the MS with a dimmer.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

A schematic would help, but as long as the dimmer is not upstream of the motion sensor, probably not make a difference. LEDs and dimmers dont always play well. Common, but not always code compliant solutions involve installing an incandescent bulb somewhere out of sight, or even a bleed resistor.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

And if they only strobe for a few seconds, then everything works as it should, consider yourself lucky.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

AliSparks353 said:


> Yeah fully licensed 309A


Okay, please go to Account Settings and fill out your profile. The mods will love you for it and Mad Dog Kevin won’t chase after you. 🤣


----------



## westcojack (Dec 2, 2011)

It may need a resistance in the system Try adding a 15 watt incandescent bulb


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

First step is to jump out the motion switch and check if everything works.
Electronics A don't like Electronics B. I have seen this on GFI, Dimmers and arc fault.

Cowboy


----------

